# Senior Golden SF Animal Care & Control...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Lucky - #A288741 - @ 10 year old neutered male Golden Retriever. (Owner Surrender) This delightful senior is loving, playful, and sometimes dignified. He lost his home through no fault of his own and would love to find his new person(s) to be his best friend(s). He knows "sit" and "down" and sometimes raises his paw for a "shake" and would love to retrieve balls, go on walks, and then sit by your side. He loved being brushed (who doesn't?!) and it was easy clipping his nails. There can be older kids in Lucky's new home.

Scroll down to see his picture:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pet/1910612724.html


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope he finds a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Khwit*

Khwit

Thank you for posting Lucky!!!!
Can you please contact all of the GR Rescues in CA for Lucky?
Please send his contact info and picture, too!!
*BE SURE TO CONTACT HOMEWARD BOUND, TOO!!*

*http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html
California*•Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue of Ventura County
•Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue
•Golden Retriever Club of San Diego Rescue Service
•Homeward Bound Rescue and Sanctuary Inc.
•Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue Inc.
•Retrievers and Friends of Southern California
•Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed them all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Thank You!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any news?*

Any news for Lucky?

Senior Golden SF Animal Care & Control... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lucky - #A288741 - @ 10 year old neutered male Golden Retriever. (Owner Surrender) This delightful senior is loving, playful, and sometimes dignified. He lost his home through no fault of his own and would love to find his new person(s) to be his best friend(s). He knows "sit" and "down" and sometimes raises his paw for a "shake" and would love to retrieve balls, go on walks, and then sit by your side. He loved being brushed (who doesn't?!) and it was easy clipping his nails. There can be older kids in Lucky's new home.

Scroll down to see his picture:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pet/1910612724.html


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

I just emld the shelter to find out about him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent another email to Homeward Bound and NorCal


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I doubt if Norcal will take him, but I'm sure Homeward Bound will. Jody never turns away a golden in need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk and Jackson's Mom*

Mylissk and Jackson's Mom

Thanks!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got a reply*

I emld. the shelter and got a reply from Animal Kookies [email protected]

*She said yes he was rescued the SF SPCA picked him up the next day.*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

SF SPCA is a no-kill shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

I checked the SF SPCA and I don't see him listed unless their petfinder is not up to date or he has already been adopted.


----------

